# Plastic Thunderhawk!?



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Yes it's that time of the year again when the Plastic Thunderhawk rumors start flying.

First rumor came up from a post regarding the Warrior's Code that Warhammer World uses for their events:



> These were picked up from attendees not any GW staff. I cannot comment on the provenance. But, 2 main ones. Firstly, plastic T-Hawk is designed. However it currently takes 7 sprues. Apparently the problem is that the big boy kit machine can only do 6 at a time. So the sprues need rehashing to try and cram it all in to make it economical. (I know, I know...) The other is that plastic Sisters are done. The timing of the new codex is an attempt to whittle down some apparently high stocks of current metal.


And then Bell of Lost Souls had this to post regarding the Plastic Thunderhawk last night:


> Then stuff like this started to show up from multiple sources:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So the Hills are Alive with the Sound of Rumors and the Plastic Thunderhawk has risen from the ashes once again. The question remains though, is it real this time?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Taking the flyingbawx rumour with a pinch of salt as per.

I'd really quite like this to be true, however, even then I doubt I'll get one....


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Tawa said:


> Taking the flyingbawx rumour with a pinch of salt as per.
> 
> I'd really quite like this to be true, however, even then I doubt I'll get one....


If the rumors about GW and FW merging things to make FW more accessible to everyone, increase distribution, ect, then I can see it happening, but we won't be able to prove that rumor true or false until the middle of next year from the sound of things.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

At least there is proper evidence fr the rumour this time rather than just someone taking a picture of the parting shot from WD. I do like the idea of a Plastic one and would like to play against more but I myself am not too bothered as I vow never to play any imperial armies (unless there is a CSM variant as mentioned)


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

the bit about the sister of battles is to me the most interesting, and fits what I kinda of thought they were doing, AKA Trying to move as much pewter as possible before they made it all obsolete with plastic.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Yep heard it all before. I'll take a dose of salt with that one. I'll believe it when i see it.

On the price of it. $400.00 AUD


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

I have collected the hobby now for 16 years... This would the 16th year running I have heard this rumour. Will believe it when I see it.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

If true i will be buying it. As for price i have to think it will be similar to the Lord of Skulls Model between 160$ -200$ american. i mean i cant be That much extra plastic.


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

SwedeMarine said:


> If true i will be buying it. As for price i have to think it will be similar to the Lord of Skulls Model between 160$ -200$ american. i mean i cant be That much extra plastic.


I wouldn't be surprised if there will be a 'generic' kit & then possibly an upgrade kit to have weapons or transport version so that a few extra credits can be squeezed out of us buying them.......


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

the_barwn said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if there will be a 'generic' kit & then possibly an upgrade kit to have weapons or transport version so that a few extra credits can be squeezed out of us buying them.......


That makes alot of sense. however i think they're more likely to go with the New Bane Blade model where they mark the price up $25-$40 dollars and let you pick and choose which variant you want to build with bits left over. It seems like the most likely scenario as GW seems to be leaning more towards this trend with their newer plastic kits anyways.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh, it's that time of the year again? Time runs away. And those rumors should really become true or just stop once and for all...i really hate this... :grin:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

It will without a doubt happen. Whether it's next year, or ten years time, who knows. But it will come eventually.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Well if FW and GW are snuggling up more next year I could see it as plausible. At the very least the current one would be easier to get. Not sure I'd really want to play with them beyond being overpriced scenery though.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

If GW are breaking the mould and finally deciding to do a 40k/WHF release in december, it makes sense that Marines will get something for christmas. Can't have the xenos get everything now, can we? :wink:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I remain dubious about this. At 'Enter the Citadel' the miniature designers scoffed at the rumours of plastic thunderhawks as if it was an ongoing joke. This could of course been a bluff of course.

Obviously if it is true I will be getting one, because ... its a thunderhawk!


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

why all the fuse about plastic thunderhawks? 

would they be cheaper then the existing ones or something?


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

As anyone I would love to have one just for the sake of having one but dea if it's worth it to field something so expansive, outside of apocalypse which I won't be playing for a long while. Would be interesting though if they are planing to bring in more variety with troop carrier type of fliers maybe for 300/600 points


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

falcoso said:


> At least there is proper evidence fr the rumour this time


Er, but if there were evidence it would not be a rumour


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

12 months ago i would have said never gonna happen, but with the kits we have seen released this year i would no longer count it out, we have seen 4 very large kits this year and 2 of them are the most expensive GW have produced, based on how popular those have been and sheer quantity GW could shift to marine players i think the plastic thunderhawk must be on the horizon. 

that said the first rumour about fitting it on sprues is nonsense, sprue design is done in the computer, you cant simply just vanish an entire sprue of components into the thin air, and there are already kits such as the baneblade, stompa and fortress of redemption that have more than six, so six isnt a maximum.

the true question about the possibility of a thunder hawk is really how playable is it?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

That is a good question. Perhaps one buys a thunderhawk and uses IT as a gaming table.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Bindi Baji said:


> Er, but if there were evidence it would not be a rumour


Ok then, at least there is information based on sources from reputable rumour sites about possible production details making the rumour more plausible than previous iterations. :grin:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

falcoso said:


> Ok then, at least there is information based on sources from reputable rumour sites about possible production details making the rumour more plausible than previous iterations. :grin:


Except it's pretty much the same sources as before ,
that said I do think it will happen at some point but I did also have a giggle at the six sprues bit; 
which sounds as believeable as the tau being the chosen of the Emperor


> At a time before right before the Horus Heresy the Emperor had intrusted Roboute Guilliman in the protection of one Xenos race that was completely immune the temptations of Chaos and would prove the ultimate key to the destruction of Chaos


http://bloodofkittens.com/blog/2012/05/05/network-news-the-6th-edition-leak-and/


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> the true question about the possibility of a thunder hawk is really how playable is it?


UNplayable. 

I could see it as scenery or a special objective but large models have never been terribly exciting for me. I'd probably buy one if it existing and I could plausibly use it but the above examples would most likely be the "for what".


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Bindi Baji said:


> Except it's pretty much the same sources as before ,
> that said I do think it will happen at some point but I did also have a giggle at the six sprues bit;
> which sounds as believeable as the tau being the chosen of the Emperor


I thought last time it was someone saying that it was in WD when it was clearly just the FW one?


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

I do not have FW Thunderhawk and never tried apocalypse game. But to the people who used thunderhawk or played against how is it? Is it worth the points and $$? Also do you see it ever coming into normal 40k game?


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

falcoso said:


> I thought last time it was someone saying that it was in WD when it was clearly just the FW one?


If I remember correctly it was a rumour in bells or bok that then encompassed the pic in white dwarf which was near enough stated as being proof of the original rumour


----------

